# Illustrator: Flächen färben - geht nicht!



## DieMucke (11. Mai 2004)

Hi,

in der Anlage ist eine Illustrator-Datei, bei der ich die Flächen einfärben soll. Wenn ich aber z.B. auf den oberen Reisverschluss klicke, zeigt mir das Programm an, dass die Kontur "leer" und die Fläche schwarz ist. Die Fläche ist aber nicht ausgefüllt, sondern es sieht so aus, als wäre es die Kontur.

Wie komm ich jetzt an die Fläche dran?

Wäre tolle, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

Astrid


----------



## thoru (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo DieMucke,

dein Reißverschulß ist aus vielen einzelnen Objekten
zusammengesetzt worden, die jeweils ein Objekt für
sich sind. Deshalb kannst du so ohne weiteres die
vermeintliche Fläche nicht einfärben.
Du kannst mal ein Element des Verschlußes 
markieren und dann über die rechte Maustaste die
Gruppierung lösen. Danach ggf. den zusammenge-
setzten Pfad ablösen. Wenn du jetzt nah genug heran
zoomst solltest du die einzelnen Objekte erkennen die
jweils für sich Fläche und Kontur haben. Um es ein-
facher auszudrücken der Reißverschluß ist 
zusammengesetzt aus Bögen und Rechtecken.

Es gibt eine Möglichkeit mit der du noch an einen
zusammengesetzten Pfad kommen kannst. Wählst
jedes zusammengesetzte Objekt aus und klickst dann
in der Pathfinder-Palette auf Kontur aufteilen. Hiernach
löst du die Gruppierung der einzelnen Pfade auf und
entfernst alle Pfade die du nicht benötigst, sodas zum
Schluß nur der äußere Rand übrigbleibt. Jetzt musst
du "nur" noch die jeweils aneinander stoßenden
Ankerpunkte markieren und mit STRG+J miteinander
verbinden.
Die ist unwahrscheinlich aufwändig, habe es selbst
gerad mal angetestet. Es wird wohl einfacher und 
schneller sein wenn du den Reißverschluß mit dem 
Pfadwerkzeug sozusagen nachzeichnest.

cu
thoru


----------

